
Honey Game Engine Tutorial – v0.01 – Windows and Libraries - mcarlin
http://www.friendsonmountains.com/blog/2018/06/30/lets-make-honey-version-0-01-windows-and-libraries/
======
mcarlin
Ayo! I'm making a game engine and writing a tutorial about it!

In the second post, I'm making Honey into a library and using the SDL to make
a window. Simple stuff, still very early in the process.

